# Dust Masks and Bell's Palsy



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got Bell's Palsy last weekend and have been concerned that the 3m n95 masks may have contributed to it. I can see on the diagrams that show where the facial nerves run that it is right under where the mask is tightest. Has anyone ever seen anything regarding tight fitting dust masks contributing to or causing Bell's Palsy, I am a little concerned at least at this point to put one on.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Not that I know of, but a known reaction to the mRNA vaccines


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Note that there are much better sources for medical information than Lumberjocks. You should consult your doctor and not rely on a bunch of online idiots to give you medical advice. If you have not seen a doctor, you should because facial paralysis is also a symptom of stroke.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I have seen a doctor and I am not looking for medical advice from Lumberjocks but with the size of this group if there is a problem with dust masks then there would probably be several. I saw in one medical journal a minor mention but it wasn't specific.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Note that there are much better sources for medical information than Lumberjocks. You should consult your doctor and not rely on a bunch of online idiots to give you medical advice. If you have not seen a doctor, you should because facial paralysis is also a symptom of stroke.
> 
> - Lazyman


Being a key contributing idiot to medical information, and also having 40+ years as an RN. I agree 100%. A Doctor should be involved here, maybe one has if you have a firm diagnosis of Bells Palsy, have you?

I like Mayo Clinic for info on disease disorders, and they say this about Bells Generally as they say, I have known it to follow some sort of illness, or viral infection.

Until you see a specialist, which is usually the follow up course taken here, don't wear the mask. Also bring it along to your appointment.

I have seen instances where trauma led to Bells, or at least in the ER that was the correlation that was made.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

SteveN,
Yes I have had a firm diagnoses by my doctor, on my following visit I will be discussing the mask with him, I am more or less looking to this group to see if anyone has found these masks to be contributing factors to Bell's Palsy and if anyone was aware of credible medical resources of that info, not looking for direct medical diagnoses just information from those that use the masks. Thank You


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I had BP and so did my mother. I still have symptoms decades later.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well my non medical observation, I have known 3 people with Bells Palsy and none of them used dust masks for anything that i know of. And I know a lot of people who use dust masks all the time and have not gotten Bells Palsy. So my dear Watson, my deduction is that they are not related.


----------

